# error when starting tor

## psycophobia

I get this error when i start tor,

```
/etc/init.d/tor start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ] * Starting Tor ...

Sep 17 00:06:59.631 [notice] Tor v0.1.1.23. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.

Sep 17 00:06:59.634 [notice] Initialized libevent version 1.1a using method epoll. Good.

Sep 17 00:06:59.634 [warn] /var/lib/tor/data is not owned by this user (tor, 104) but by root (0). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?

Sep 17 00:06:59.634 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Couldn't access/create private data directory "/var/lib/tor/data"

Sep 17 00:06:59.634 [err] tor_init(): Reading config failed--see warnings above. For usage, try -h.     
```

Any help would be great    :Very Happy: Last edited by psycophobia on Mon Sep 18, 2006 12:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *Quote:*   

> /var/lib/tor/data is not owned by this user (tor, 104) but by root (0).

 

Try: chown tor /var/lib/tor/data

(and if that works, file a bug against the tor ebuild as it failed to set the correct permissions)

----------

## psycophobia

Looks like a bug you are wright  :Smile: 

I chown tor /var/lib/tor/data,Then,

```
/etc/init.d/tor start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                          [ ok ] * Starting Tor ...

Sep 17 00:28:19.475 [notice] Tor v0.1.1.23. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.

Sep 17 00:28:19.478 [notice] Initialized libevent version 1.1a using method epoll. Good.

Sep 17 00:28:19.479 [warn] Fixing permissions on directory /var/lib/tor/data

Sep 17 00:28:19.479 [notice] connection_create_listener(): Opening Socks listener on 127.0.  [ ok ]
```

It's still not working with firefox or irc even when it has started ok.

----------

